# Micarta



## kalaeb (Feb 17, 2013)

What are the finished visual differences between linnen and paper Micarta? Any structural/strength or durability differences?


----------



## JMJones (Feb 17, 2013)

I would assume the same structural/ durability for both. The paper has very little visual texture, the linen has more and canvas has the most. They all feel very similiar in hand when they are finished.


----------

